# WIP - Honour Guard



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok so as a kind of commission piece for my friend i started painting his honour guard for his ultrasmurfs. I love the detail on these models and they make painting loads easier than a simple marine. I spent the best part of today getting it to a stage im really happy with, unfortunately when i applied the white i put a bit too much on the cloak and im going to have to strip the white part under the arm, but i'll take my time as to not damage the paint job so far, anyway it looks cool . Comments criticisms and any help is welcome.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking top moo. See you've gone for a similar style to your Tson with the blue. Really impressed. What's wrong with the white? Anything a simple wash can't fix?


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, looks great. Very T-sonny though, which looks great, but I dunno if it works so well on an ultrasmurf.

Then again, maybe I'm just so used to seeing countless ultrasmurf armies where the player has dipped them into a vat of ultrasmurf blue and left it at that.

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

great job moo keep up the good work with it.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet job, Moo. Can not wait to see some more


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

friggen hell moo, can i send some of my stuff to you to paint :laugh: great work rep +


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow - nice to see an ultrasmurf model which doesn't look boring and dull! Congrats, that takes some doing, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very good moo. Im very impressed with you blending and cant wait to see the finished model.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Amazing job. +rep


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic as usual moo. I will echo Syph and ask what is wrong with the the white?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

The photo doesnt show it but there's actually a hair or something was on it and i didnt notice and when the paint dried it left a slight mark, its not noticeable until you come up to it and poke it, so im just going to strip that part and redo it. No big deal just a bit of a headache, but thanks all for the comments ! Hopefully i can do all the honour guard as well as this. The blending on this i think could be slightly smoother, on the blue, i might give it a couple washes of blue.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow that looks great. Love the highlighting and almost NMM look of it.

The white cloak can be fixed with a wash or shade to grey depending on what look you want. But it shouldn't be hard to fix.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice, the paint job is really amazing :clapping:
keep up the good work


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy crape! That's amazing! Great work moo!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow great job at the mo.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great job Moo. Exceptional colour choice and blending on this guy. With all the people commenting on you NMM abilities (See: 'Themed painting' thread) I believe that it is time for you to put together a tutorial on this skill. Maybe a step-by-step on one of your marines..., Whata' say, huh?:wink:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys 

@ Damned Fist, maybe i will one day but at the moment im too lazy and my camera isnt too good for the detail to do a wip and i always do lots and lots of layers.

Ok, another quick update, but looking at the model now i need to clean up the head area a little and maybe reduce the amount of highlighting there but im pretty happy with the overall look at the moment. Anyway comments and criticisms welcome.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

wow, that's nice!!! Def. rep for that:biggrin:.....


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> @ Damned Fist, maybe i will one day but at the moment im too lazy and my camera isnt too good for the detail to do a wip and i always do lots and lots of layers.


Nah. I can't let you get off that easily.:no: You are very skilled in this technique and we would love for you to share some of that ability with us:so_happy:

Right guys??? Let's encourage Moo!:victory:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

You're an inspiring painter Moo i really enjoy seeing your work k:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

So i managed to get the bulk of the banner painted and its looking quite smooth although some of the top scrolls need touching up but i've only just started on them and im a bit too tired to carry on, hopefully it won't take me too much longer to finish the whole model. I love the small detail on the banner itself, it makes the painting somewhat easier in a way. I will be doing some sort of free hand work on his cloak and probably get some matt varnish to add to the glaze of red i want to apply to reduce the glossy shine that i always seem to get on red washes, but i gotta plan out the freehand first. Comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Gadz...that's an awesome bunch of painting if I ever saw it. The colors, the highlights, everything. Very well done!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Gadz...that's an awesome bunch of painting if I ever saw it. The colors, the highlights, everything. Very well done!
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


My thoughts exactly, but I would add "super special" in front of "awesome" (in reference to yugioh abridged, and because the paint job is so much better than just plain awesome)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gods moo that is fantastic. I love the painted on highlights that make the armour look reflective especially. Colour me impressed.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm constantly in awe of that blue. Would you be willing to post a tutorial for how you do it?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I'm constantly in awe of that blue. Would you be willing to post a tutorial for how you do it?


Basically, ditto :biggrin:

Lovely work moo... GD winning qaulity. The blue armour reminds me of The Calgar that won UK GD 2008 Open category.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

simply fantastic you eye for natural highlights is sublime unreal work here moo ! the cape needs something more though dude. + rep for you sir ! JD


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments all 
@SoH, i might put together a tutorial for the blue when i next do another ultramarine after this.
@Red, i actually have been using Joe's MC model as a basis and trying to imitate his technique but obviously not as well as he's done it.
@JD, i have been planning out a freehand ultramarines symbol on his cloak with lots of little intricate detail but you'll see it when im done .

As for an update i haven't had time tonight to paint much, i've done the base colours for the NMM on the gold on the top of the banner, i might do a gold nmm tutorial on those bits since its quite simple. But im off to Manchester this weekend so tune in on sunday for more fun in the sun ! (or something like that anyway)


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

What colour did you use to highlight the parchment hanging off the banner pole?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

moo said:


> @Red, i actually have been using Joe's MC model as a basis and trying to imitate his technique but obviously not as well as he's done it.


I wouldn't say it's very far off at all actually :good:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Armageddon said:


> What colour did you use to highlight the parchment hanging off the banner pole?


The parchment was done using a base colour of scorched brown then thin layers of bestial brown (snake bite leather works too, i just had bestial brown closer to me at the time and im lazy) then i slowly added some bleached bone to the bestial brown until i got pure bleached bone. 

Hope that helps


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

So after a busy weekend in Manchester to complete my write ups, i managed to get some painting done finally today. I spent quite alot of time working on the gold nmm and the blade of the sword. I have to still work on the freehand on his cloak and do a backpack for him, and the small detail between the blade and the hilt of the sword. But generally progress is going fairly well and im really taking my time to paint my minis now. I might touch up on a few things again once its all done when i have another look. Any comments or criticisms are welcome so i can improve my painting.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Moo, that is gorgeous as ever mate! The detail particularly is sublime, I am in awe.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Brilliant work moo. +rep for the shiny effect.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Outstanding job moo, love the Metallic feel, +rep


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i finally pulled up the courage to do the freehand work. The symbol on the cloak im really happy with, it looks nice and doesn't over do it on the model, i redid a little of the lettering on the banner to make them a bit more legible. So taking a break to let the glue and green stuff dry on the backpack. Will finish it all off tomorrow, i will eventually make a much more scenic base for him when i finish the rest of the honour guard. Anyway any helpful comments and criticisms welcome.

























Here is a close up of the freehand work on the cloak.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely shit-hot mate. Don't believe a word you say about it being the model making it so easy - that's pure talent on your part. I'ma have to get me some Honour Guard one of these days!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

looking really good mate, gratz on the free hand


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That is absolutely immense. Personally, my only criticism is in the model itself, the sword looks undersized.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great job Moo! I enjoyed watching the progress on this guy. In the end he turned out spectacular! Keep up the good work!:victory:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

holy friggen crap moo...wanna paint my ultras? :biggrin:
:laugh: but seriously awsome work with the blending and like the ultra symbol on the cape


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell that is good


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

falls on floor in totall awe.








minutes later....

how the hell do you do that beautifull blending? 

your not secretly part of the heavy metal team are you, yournot the best out of the lot are you?

if your not, wow. all i can say is wow.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Certainly turning out to be the best Honour Guard I've EVER seen!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok so i finally managed to finish him to a standard im happy with. i think there are areas where i could go back and touch up  but for now i'll show you all the finished result. Comments criticisms and any advice is welcome as always


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Bloody hell dude thats bloody brillian u defo deserve +rep


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is bloody outstanding.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastique! This has been an enjoyable project to follow from the start and the finished result is amazing!

Now this criticism is incredibly picky and only my personal opinion, but the cloak and the back of the banner seem a little glossy. But it still looks fantastic!


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

nice, all the rep you need in this post buddy


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Outstanding work here. You paint to an exceptionally high standard and from what I can see everyone enjoys your post.(Myself included) To add my 2 cents of criticism; I think that you can do much better on your writing for the chapter standard. The words 'Ultra' and the writing on top are too plan for the rest of the freehand that you did. I would suggest trying to incorporate and 'Old English' style character or some style that you prefer rather than the straight stick letters that you have used. I think that this will help raise this figure to the next level and finish it off nicely. There...., it's small, I know, but that's all I have for you. The rest of you efforts are near perfect.:victory:


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow. I have always really liked these minis, along with Calgar. One day I hope to buy and paint them, but you're is perhaps one of the best paint jobs I have seen of them. Really well done, cannot wait to see more!

(Also, Grantham?  That's where I'm from, but I'm at uni in Sheffield.)

Kuffy


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

CRAP MOO! THAT IS AWESOME! I can't believe that you have been here since August and already have 100+rep. Have some more:biggrin:


----------

